# North country New York



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Where the hell did this mornings out burst come from?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buffalo.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

5 am nothing by 630 it was crazy


----------

